# A REAL dental survival kit.



## Darth_Buell (Sep 17, 2012)

So I am recently a pistol owner and have met people in the preppers world. After some conversations, I thought I would put together a REAL dental survival kit. This is made up of the quality instruments that we use in the dental setting. Not cheap generic tools that the coating will come off rather quickly. It is pretty well stocked with all I think I can put in there which does not require prescriptions. I made 3 "prototype" kits and am looking to sell them and get feedback as to what I should add, delete or change. Where possible, everything comes sterilized, in sterilization bags. The items that come sterile, are kept in their original packaging to ensure integrity. Everything is placed in a wrench roll for carrying. My kit includes the following.

1 bottle sterile saline
2 irrigating syringes
I.R.M. temporary filling material capsules, (it is a sedative material which calms the nerve) your dentist can verify this material.
Scissors
2 sterile drapes
1 pack of sterile gauze (20 pieces)
6 sterile cotton tipped applicators
2 3-0 silk sutures
needle holders (for suturing)
upper AND lower forceps (universal/bicuspid)
Straight elevators (large and small)
Periotome ( for detaching the gums from the tooth)
Periosteal elevator (to push the gums away from the tooth for extraction)
currette (to remove (scoop out) the infection)
spatula (for mixing sedative material)
cotton forceps (tweezers)
Topical anesthetic
Bard parker ( scalpel handel).
2 #15 Scalpel blades
10 pair latex powder free gloves
10 pair Nitrile gloves (non latex)

All placed in a wrench roll for carrying. Again these are all the quality that we use in our office and are not cheap materials.
my price is $850+ shipping (aprox $15) to get them out there so I can get some feedback. I have plenty of pictures and will send them to you if you like. IF you wish to inspect the items, I will send you new bags so you can initial, bag yourself and send them back to me for sterilizing. This is an additional $35 plus the cost of return shipping.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

If I ever start a survival group anybody with dental knowledge would be more than welcome to join..


----------

